# Valerian?



## shadow (Jan 23, 2004)

Has anyone tried valerian for their anxiety? I found out that its MOA has something to do with GABA, the same neurotransmitter that benzos act on.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

it may help, is used a lot in russia but the naturapaths cant agree on whether it works or not


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Didn't help me.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Taking 15 Valerian capsules did absolutely nothing for me but make me gag. uke


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

OH MY GOD! :shock That stuff smells like rotten egg/ yucky feet. I bought a container and could not stomach the smell so I don't know if it works or not. I've heard it's supposed to help with sleep as well as anxiety...


----------



## butterfly888 (Apr 15, 2006)

I have found it to help me when I have trouble sleeping through the night. I haven't tried it during the day...yet.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

butterfly888 said:


> I have found it to help me when I have trouble sleeping through the night. I haven't tried it during the day...yet.


 :agree I love it but I probably wouldn't take it during the day, it makes me too tired. :yawn


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

If you take it at night, does it still effect you during the day or is it just to basically help you sleep?


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

maybe it has a placebo effect?


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

nickguy said:


> If you take it at night, does it still effect you during the day or is it just to basically help you sleep?


 One of the reasons that I like Valerian Root is because it doesn't affect me during the day. I used to take Tylenol PM but it left me with that medicine "hangover". Valerian doesn't do that for me.

I can only speak for myself but I can definitely say there's no placebo effect. I'm particularly sensitive to medications, especially sedatives and energy boosters, and I physically feel the difference when I take valerian. Maybe someone who isn't so sensitive wouldn't feel the effects. :stu


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

pixiedust said:


> nickguy said:
> 
> 
> > If you take it at night, does it still effect you during the day or is it just to basically help you sleep?
> ...


but then if it only helps you at night, it doesn't help your anxiety throughout the day?


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

nickguy said:


> but then if it only helps you at night, it doesn't help your anxiety throughout the day?


Well I really take it as a sleep aid, not to help with my anxiety. However, when I get a good night's sleep I function better which means that I can handle anxiety provoking situations better. For me, any medication with a sedative that I take during the day helps my anxiety but it doesn't leave me with a lot of energy. I think this is a pretty harmless herb so it might be worth just trying it one day. :stu


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

gaba makes me all hot and itchy, but i do get a good nights sleep and vivid dreams.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

I took Valerian for a while 3 times a day, and it did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

To those who have found valerian helpful, which brand do you take?


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

GermanHermit said:


> Valerian tea made from its dried roots (preferably mixed with hop, melissa/balm to improve taste and the calming effect).


Thanks GermanHermit. Valerian tea sounds really effective. I wonder if it's quite challenging task to improve taste of valerian tea, which smells like a stinky socks. :spit


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

I've found valerian helpful for anxiety and sleeping. It has a mild sedative affect on me similar to a benzo.


----------

